

Ask HN: How many Dynos does your Heroku app use? - sumeetjain

I host all of my Rails apps on Heroku, and they all perform well on 1 Dyno. I'm curious to know what some of you have found to be the needed number of Dynos for your apps - many of which I'm sure are more intensive than mine.<p>If you can, some details about your Dyno usage and app load would be interesting to know too.
======
meskyanichi
You might've already seen this, but if not, this is pretty interesting to see:
<http://success.heroku.com/>

Click on the "Read Success Story" links for each app. It shows how many web
dynos, worker dynos, and what add-ons and database are being used. Might also
provide some information in the actual "story" regarding traffic and what not.

------
ApolloRising
It's not the Dyno cost that will hurt, the database cost is the one where you
will end up paying for an intensive site generally.

------
sumeetjain
All of my apps get minor traffic only. The most popular one gets less than
1000 unique visitors per day and runs on 1 Dyno.

